# New Toy



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I ordered a new generator from Cabela's yesterday. Can't wait until it gets here......


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mobile_ *P-O-W-E-R!*_


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What kind of genny did you order?

Thor


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Thor said:


> What kind of genny did you order?
> 
> Thor


I ordered a Champion 3500W. Seemed to be a pretty nice genny for the money.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

montanabound said:


> I ordered a Champion 3500W. Seemed to be a pretty nice genny for the money.


I've got one, it's ok but wish I would have saved for a Honda. Pics of it in my Gallery if your interested. Mine is the older style with a 40amp plug yours should be all setup for your 30amp RV plug. Same motor and everything else just different control panel.

Bill.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I ordered a Champion 3500W. Seemed to be a pretty nice genny for the money.


I've got one, it's ok but wish I would have saved for a Honda. Pics of it in my Gallery if your interested. Mine is the older style with a 40amp plug yours should be all setup for your 30amp RV plug. Same motor and everything else just different control panel.

Bill.
[/quote]
Why is it just okay Bill ?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

montanabound said:


> Why is it just okay Bill ?


It's just too loud, plenty of power and easy to start every time, mine is 2 or 3 years old and always starts on the 1st or 2nd pull. It's not an inverter type gen so it really shouldn't be used for anything with a circuit board but I use is on the OB and haven't had any problems running my dvd player, lcd, coffee pot etc. My main complaint is just the noise. I built a 50 extension cord so I could move it further from the camper but it can still be heard inside. I only use it while hunting so noise for neighbors isn't an issue and it does run all night on a single tank of gas. (bro in law has a c-pap breathing machine) so we need ac all night, we tried inverters but that just killed batteries.

Like I said before, it's ok. just loud. Remember to always start it with no load for a few minutes then plug in and unplug before you shut it off. I try to change the oil every 50 hours or so with 30 weight oil. The drain is directly over the rear wheel support so you need to make some kind of drain spout or you've got a mess. For the price and if your not in a campground it's fine for charging batteries but I wouldn't want to be your neighbor if you fired that bad boy up next to me.

I think Don (could be wrong) put a glass pack muffler on his gen, similar to ours and it improved the noise but nothing will compare to a Honda or Yamaha IMO.

Others on the site have the same gen and love them. Vern recently bought the same gen just a different manufacture and he seems to like his. Others will chime in soon.

Keep asking questions.

Good luck.
Bill.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have that one. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We are pleased with ours. It is just as advertised.

The best way I found to change the oil is to use tinfoil to form a drain guide / trough. If you set the generator up on a porch and put a catch pan below where the tin foil guides the oil, you will have no problems.

Tony


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone have their Champions covered to help with the noise factor? I thought maybe if it was too loud I would make a plywood cover to help with the noise, or am I frettting over nothing ? You Champion owners help me out here. And the rest of you.......lol


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

How many decibles is it? What are you considering "loud"? (I am unfamiliar with this generator and am curious because I just got one thats 63db.)
NobleEagle


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> How many decibles is it? What are you considering "loud"? (I am unfamiliar with this generator and am curious because I just got one thats 63db.)
> NobleEagle


This one is rated at 68 at 21 feet


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!

Don't you hate it when you finally make up your mind about something and then you have to go back to the drawing board?









Me Too!!









I say try it and return it if you don't like it...JMO


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I also have this generator and love it. The noise is louder than a Honda but I could not see coming up with the money for one just because of the noise(don't get me wrong if money was not the issue I would have a Honda, I already have a Honda fourwheeler and weedeater). I say try it out. I have been on many camping trips with louder generators nearby so the noise does not bother me.



montanabound said:


> Does anyone have their Champions covered to help with the noise factor? I thought maybe if it was too loud I would make a plywood cover to help with the noise, or am I frettting over nothing ? You Champion owners help me out here. And the rest of you.......lol


I think there are some folks that are trying to do this, the problem they are running into if i remember right is the fact that it is aircooled and the exhaust. By all means due not quote me on this I will try to research somemore and get mor info.


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have the same generator and I love it. I bulit a sound box and it reduces the sound extremely. I have tried posting pics of the sound box for those interested but, I can't make it happen. If I can email the pics to a member and they post the pics then I would appreciate it. I think it would help other members.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Montanabound, I'm certainly not trying to convince you of not buying this gen or trying to ship it back. Ours does work very well and I can't complain about anything but it's noise.

Maybe I'm sensitive to sound or maybe my 2+ year gen is louder then the new ones but I doubt it. I've followed this gen pretty closely and the owner of the distribution in the US Paul Kohl (Cole) will answer his cell phone 24x7 for any problems with any product/gen he sells. Can't ask for better service if you ask me.\

Try it. If it's not to your liking you will find the yellow card asking to call his (it's an 800 number now)number before returning it to any store. If your not satisfied with the gen they will take it back. In fact I had 2 gens shipped to me in the beginning because they wouldn't run my AC. Paul literally went out and bought a 14kbtu RV AC unit and tested a new gen on that AC unit (again I was one of the first to buy these gens). When he called me back saying he ran the ac for 14 hours with no problems I told him I want "that" gen he was using. FedEx 2 day ground later I have that gen. It still doesn't run my ac at altitude so he shipped me an adjustable carb. Can't sell them that way from California. I haven't installed the carb yet and don't really plan to unless I'm going to the high country 9000+ in the middle of July. But to end my ramblings. It's really a great gen with GREAT support in the US but it's just a construction gen and is loud.

As for your question on the plywood enclosure, you could try one but with the exhaust and intake so close you would end up either choking the carb with exhaust or overheat the unit. If you venture over to the darkside there is a 300+ page post on this gen that Paul is watching.

Hope I didn't rain on your parade.



louvel1 said:


> I have the same generator and I love it. I bulit a sound box and it reduces the sound extremely. I have tried posting pics of the sound box for those interested but, I can't make it happen. If I can email the pics to a member and they post the pics then I would appreciate it. I think it would help other members.


PM sent with my email. I'll post the picture.

Bill.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I got rid of my Champion 3500W because it is too loud. It is not approved to be used in most national park campgrounds. Remember 68db is twice as loud as 58db. As a comparison 68db is the equivalent of being at a noisy intersection whereas 58db is the equivalent of normal speech. Uh, why did I compare it to 58db? Because that is what my Honda EU3000is Inverter is rated at. I have had no problem running my AC and the microwave at the same time. It is great!!! The price difference is well worth it... especially if you want happy neighbors and sanity within your own campsite. Besides, they now make a wireless remote start/stop for the Honda. I've got plans to add it as my next mod!

I know that the $400 price makes the Champion very attractive but you need to really think about how you plan to use it.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got it!!!! I'll line my box with foam insulation.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

TrippHammer said:


> Besides, they now make a wireless remote start/stop for the Honda. I've got plans to add it as my next mod!
> Take Care,
> Tripp


DH is planning to get the Honda EU3000is also. I wonder if you can get the wireless remote in Canada? I know he'd love that, and it would sure beat having to go outside in pj's in morning to start it!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

louvel1 said:


> I have the same generator and I love it. I bulit a sound box and it reduces the sound extremely. I have tried posting pics of the sound box for those interested but, I can't make it happen. If I can email the pics to a member and they post the pics then I would appreciate it. I think it would help other members.


 I posted Louis's pics on another post... Great Idea! And Montanabound I think you pm'd me about the Champion, but for some reason it got deleted after I read it. I dindnt know who it was so about all I can say is sorry, if this was you..

But I just got mine in December so I really havent used it camping yet. But for the most bang for the buck this gen will be awesome!

Carey


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have the same generator and I love it. I bulit a sound box and it reduces the sound extremely. I have tried posting pics of the sound box for those interested but, I can't make it happen. If I can email the pics to a member and they post the pics then I would appreciate it. I think it would help other members.


 I posted Louis's pics on another post... Great Idea! And Montanabound I think you pm'd me about the Champion, but for some reason it got deleted after I read it. I dindnt know who it was so about all I can say is sorry, if this was you..

But I just got mine in December so I really havent used it camping yet. But for the most bang for the buck this gen will be awesome!

Carey
[/quote]
Carey, That was me that PM'd you. I had forgotten I did so no big deal........lol


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

watervalleykampers said:


> Besides, they now make a wireless remote start/stop for the Honda. I've got plans to add it as my next mod!
> Take Care,
> Tripp


DH is planning to get the Honda EU3000is also. I wonder if you can get the wireless remote in Canada? I know he'd love that, and it would sure beat having to go outside in pj's in morning to start it! [/quote] Honda doesn't make a wireless remote. You have to buy an after market kit. I bought mine from Sun Enterprises. Scroll the page for the remote start kit. Sun Enterprises

Now, for the question about the noise of the generator. Imagine campng next to someone who tied his dog on the back side of his trailer and let it bark all day. ANNOYING. A loud generator is much, much worse. I've actually heard people cheer from several sites away when someone turned off one of the contractor style generators. And as was stated, many state parks do not allow gens over a certain decibel rating. My Honda can barely be heard when you're 25 feet away and all you hear is a low hum. I cannot stand listening to other people's noise when I'm camping (particularly dry camping in the wild) so I go to great lengths to make sure I do not disturb other campers. People aren't going to like listening to a loud generator. You won't even like it if you are all alone in the camp. You can really hear it inside.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I posted Louis's pics on another post... Great Idea!


I received the pictures as well but if they are already posted can you provide a link? I will post them here if you can't. Thanks.

Just to put this into perspective, why should you have to build an enclosure for a gen if it's not too loud







The gen is nice and easy to use, cheap, but it's just loud.

Let me know if you want Louis's pics posted.

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I was mistaken on the pictures already posted, here are louvel1's gen box he made.














































Also here is the link for the pictures I was talking about in my previous post.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=13710&hl=

Bill.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

[/quote]
Carey, That was me that PM'd you. I had forgotten I did so no big deal........lol
[/quote]

Cool Beans! At least I now know who it was! I got distracted with the kids after I read it, and when I went back to reply to it, it was gone.. lol Sorry

Carey


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, lots of talk about how loud these gensets can be and how quiet the Hondas are. I agree.question I have is how does Honda do it? I had one of their roto tillers and it too was quiet. Trouble is I never took the time to investigate what made it so quiet. The darned thing just rar and ran and ran. Never had to do a thing to it so never got into it. Is it the muffler? If so could a Honda muffler be adapted to the other brands? If so you'ld have the best of both worlds, Cheap & quiet.
Bob


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> OK, lots of talk about how loud these gensets can be and how quiet the Hondas are. I agree.question I have is how does Honda do it? I had one of their roto tillers and it too was quiet. Trouble is I never took the time to investigate what made it so quiet. The darned thing just rar and ran and ran. Never had to do a thing to it so never got into it. Is it the muffler? If so could a Honda muffler be adapted to the other brands? If so you'ld have the best of both worlds, Cheap & quiet.
> Bob


I have a older Honda 650. While cleaning the filter, changing the oil, and new spark plug, I noticed it looks like a rotary engine. When you pull the rip cord and look in the sparkplug hole it atleast has a rotary valve. That will cut down noise considerably. alot of the noise comes from mechanical noise...Pistons, cams, valves, etc. moving up and down. A rotary has only a few moving parts and are rotating instead of moving up and down.

Scott


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Besides, they now make a wireless remote start/stop for the Honda. I've got plans to add it as my next mod!
> Take Care,
> Tripp


DH is planning to get the Honda EU3000is also. I wonder if you can get the wireless remote in Canada? I know he'd love that, and it would sure beat having to go outside in pj's in morning to start it! [/quote] Honda doesn't make a wireless remote. You have to buy an after market kit. I bought mine from Sun Enterprises. Scroll the page for the remote start kit. Sun Enterprises

Now, for the question about the noise of the generator. Imagine campng next to someone who tied his dog on the back side of his trailer and let it bark all day. ANNOYING. A loud generator is much, much worse. I've actually heard people cheer from several sites away when someone turned off one of the contractor style generators. And as was stated, many state parks do not allow gens over a certain decibel rating. My Honda can barely be heard when you're 25 feet away and all you hear is a low hum. I cannot stand listening to other people's noise when I'm camping (particularly dry camping in the wild) so I go to great lengths to make sure I do not disturb other campers. People aren't going to like listening to a loud generator. You won't even like it if you are all alone in the camp. You can really hear it inside.
[/quote]

I agree with Moosegut in the above paragraph. However there are two manufacturers of the wireless remote start/stop system for the Honda EU3000is. Sun Enterprises as stated and linked above and Hayes Products. There is a significant difference in price though. Sun at about $239 and Hayes at $399. The big difference is one - the Hayes is plug-and-play whereas the Sun one requires some cutting of wires and resoldering. Two- The sun requires the ignition switch to be turned on which could lead to a dead starting battery and the Hayes does not. Three - the Hayes claims a longer distance for the remote start/stop. So... take your pick. Based on telephone calls to both, I am leaning towards the Hayes product. I'm actually thinking about becoming a reseller/installer for the product.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I spent the extra money for the Hayes and love it. Everything plugged right in to the existing wiring and the key doesen't need to be in the ignition to start. The range is great also.
John Hayes told me they are in talks with Honda for their remote.
It took me about an hour and a half to install.

Lou


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok guys (and girls) my manual for my new generator says it should be grounded before using. I'm assuming it's to protect me from electrical shock. Does anyone actually do this when camping ?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I never have. Also follow the brake in period. I think it was something like 30 minutes with no load for the brushes to set or something with the brushes.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------

